# Making a pizza cutter handle



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I just made my first handle for a Woodcraft pizza cutter kit. Some of the steps were not as easy as I thought, so I am creating this thread in case it helps others.

This is the kit. Presently on sale for only $12 for the folks who want ideas for Xmas gifts.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2084991/38561/pizza-cutter-turning-kit.aspx

The kit includes a 5/16in threaded insert. This is the INTERNAL ID of the insert which matches the 5/16in dia thread on the pizza cutter.
*
I HIGHLY recommend getting the special T wrench.* I would have had a much more difficult time trying to install the insert.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2001048/2403/t-wrench-for-51618-inserts.aspx

This is the insert mounted on the T wrench. You can just make out the slot for a screwdriver where the insert meets the T wrench. I feel if you try the screwdriver method, you may mess up the insert.









Next step is to rough out a blank. The instructions state the blank size is 1 1/2in x 1 1/2in x 7in (to allow 1in for parting).

I think the length is reasonable, but I think a 1in x 1in blank is thick enough.

I measured the outer diameter at the bottom of the threads which was 11/32in.

Measure the depth of the insert. *Drill a little deeper than the length of the insert. * You do NOT want the hole to be shallow. Backing out the inserts is NOT easy.

I drilled an 11/32in hole. Too tight. I had to back out. The problem is the T wrench will unscrew before the insert unscrews. Drat, drat and double drat.

Note to self, find a piece of flat hardened steel which fits before you make another handle. I lost my huge screwdriver many years ago. I need to grind something to fit. My emergency was using a metal chisel.

I removed the insert and then re-drilled the hole at 25/64in. This time I was able to get the insert installed. It was tough going.

You either need to lock the headstock with the index pin, or in my case my buddy held the headstock steady by the handwheel.
*
I think the next one I will try a 7/16in diameter drill.*

The insert will want to go in askew, due to the thread design. You will have to continually monitor that the T wrench is aligned with the centreline of the blank.

I used the ram of my tailstock as a guide and also to provide some forward force.

Due to this hole being potentially too tight, the force to turn the T wrench increased and I finally had to use a lever - I got an adjustable wrench which had a hole in the end for hanging, and used this for extra leverage.

You should install the insert all the way so that it is at least flush with the end of the blank.









The insert now installed. I did the insert step FIRST since I felt if anything bad happened, I have minimized the time and materials to get this far. Worse case would be cutting off the end of the blank and using a new insert.









This is a piece of oak burl Dominick gave to me. It was a bit of a challenge. A number of cracks and worm holes which needed to be filled with CA.

The handle turned and sanded.










The handle after applying EEE-Ultrashine then Shellawax. Looked nice and shiny. I swear the burl just absorbed this stuff. A few minutes later it was smooth, but dull.

I had to apply some George's Club House wax to get and resulting shine. I cannot add more pictures to the message. So saving and will post the final picture later.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I just jam 2 nuts of the appropriate size on a piece of all thread or cut off bolt. Put that in my jacobs chuck. Leave the tail stock loose and then rotate the wood by hand while pushing on the tailstock. The insert will go right in perfectly square.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Final handle*

This is the handle after a couple of coats of the wax. Not dull, but not as shiny as I wanted.

The dark lines are where I had to fill with CA to prevent the blank from splitting.

*Dominick*, since you provided the wood, you get first refusal for the handle since you do not have a lathe. I will be happy to send you the handle, then you just need to get the cutter kit from Woodcraft and in a few seconds you have a new pizza cutting monster. :icon_smile:









This is how it would look with the pizza cutter installed.

The pizza cutter has a 4in diameter blade, so that gives and idea of the overall size.

This feels to be a nice weight. 









Thanks for looking. Onto the next handle.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

john lucas said:


> I just jam 2 nuts of the appropriate size on a piece of all thread or cut off bolt. Put that in my jacobs chuck. Leave the tail stock loose and then rotate the wood by hand while pushing on the tailstock. The insert will go right in perfectly square.


Now why did I not think of doing that. Doh! :wallbash:

Good idea, thanks for posting. I will try that on the next one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! Dave that's awesome. I agree it's not as shiny as I thought it would be. Looks kinda burly though in a way. I'm glad you were able to do something with it. You don't have to give it to me. I gave it to you so you can do something with it. Give it to miss Paine for X-mas. So turning it wasn't that good ha? I'm sorry. Wish I could give you something better. I have more to cut up when I get my new blade. Hopefully the other burl I cut up isn't so bad. Ill let you know how it goes. 
Nice handle though. Looks great!!!!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Consider drilling a small hole in the top of the T handle dead center and let your tail stock center take care of the alignment problem.

Ever see a small center hole in the end of a thread tap? Some do and some don't. Those that do are there for alignment purposes using the tail stock.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i just bought 4 of those pizza cutters and looking foward to making the handles
thanks for showing how you did it


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the walk through Dave. I have four on the way as well.  looks like a nice x-mas present!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dave,
its funny you posted this today. I had picked up one of the pizza cutter kits the other day and started just as you did with rounding the blank and drilling it for the insert. I made the mistake of using the pizza cutter to turn the insert in. Don't know why, it just seemed convenient at the time. The insert went in, then I decided it needed to go in just a tad more to be flush. About the time it started to move again, the stud snapped off the pizza cutter. So after some choice words, I cut off the end of a nice piece of tulip wood to get rid of the insert and used it to make a bottle opener. I had bought 6 of those kits. No insert needed for those kits. I have to stop up at the local woodcraft tomorrow and get another pizza cutter kit.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## IVANHO (Oct 27, 2012)

Wood Turners catalog has a similar pizza cutter for $5.25. A lot easier to make a handle for and works every bit as well.

By the way the best way to put a threaded insert in anything is to use a bolt and nut of the correct size. It actually tells you to do that in the directions for the Woodcraft kit and tells you what size bolt to use. I use threaded inserts for a lot of jigs in my shop. They also go in lot easier if you spit on them first. Saliva the organic grease.:yes:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

oh i really want to right now but i wont :no::no::no::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> Don't know why, it just seemed convenient at the time. The insert went in, then I decided it needed to go in just a tad more to be flush. About the time it started to move again, the stud snapped off the pizza cutter.


Ouch, that had to hurt. You have my sympathy, although it does not help the situation.

I did notice the stub on the pizza cutter is not full diameter. I do not understand why the top and bottom are flat resulting in less than full round profile.

The "T" wrench will likely be harder than the stud.

John Lucas's suggestion for 5/16in rod may not be hardened steel, but it is sacrificial.

I am surprised by the torque needed by the time the insert is at the full depth.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

IVANHO said:


> Wood Turners catalog has a similar pizza cutter for $5.25. A lot easier to make a handle for and works every bit as well.
> 
> By the way the best way to put a threaded insert in anything is to use a bolt and nut of the correct size. It actually tells you to do that in the directions for the Woodcraft kit and tells you what size bolt to use. I use threaded inserts for a lot of jigs in my shop. They also go in lot easier if you spit on them first. Saliva the organic grease.:yes:


I read this and decided I did not want to try to install the insert AND the glue at the same time.

Each person decides which steps to do in which order.

I may only have done one insert, but I know feel I will not attempt to install an insert AND adhesive at the same time.

"_Begin by installing the threaded insert (B). If you have drilled a
12.5mm hole you will need to use a small amount of thick
CA glue or 5 minute epoxy when threading the insert in. Using
a 5/16" x 18 x 1" hex bolt, thread the insert onto the bolt and using
the correct size wrench, thread the insert into the handle. Once
the insert has been threaded into the handle unthread the bolt
and allow the adhesive to dry, if needed. Once adhesive has
cured you may now thread on the cutter (A)"_


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

SandburRanch said:


> Consider drilling a small hole in the top of the T handle dead center and let your tail stock center take care of the alignment problem.
> 
> Ever see a small center hole in the end of a thread tap? Some do and some don't. Those that do are there for alignment purposes using the tail stock.


Thanks for another good idea. I will file a flat on the top of the "T" tomorrow then use the jacobs chuck to define the centre hole.

Our readers now have two good options for alignment, this idea with the "T" wrench and John's for the folks without a "T" wrench. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*What's the worse that can happen?*

Updating my thread with the "learning" from starting my second handle.

I roughed out a blank for the next handle and decided to drill with 25/64in dia bit, since this blank has the insert in end grain and I wanted the slightly deeper thread this should provide.

Now was the time to install the insert.

First I tried drilling a hole in my T wrench based on the SandburRanch suggestion. I filed a flat on the round bar and started with a 1/4in dia drill. I mounted the T wrench in a chuck and the drill in the Jacobs chuck in the tailstock. The drill did not want to penetrate, it was wobbling and I was concerned it would snap. I switched to a "Bad Dog" bit which did better, but these bits have a spade type insert so the centre of the hole is not a point. Drat.

Time to try John Lucas's suggestion. I knew I had threaded rod. I just did not recall the size. As Murphy would have it, I had 3 18in lengths, one of 1/4in dia and two of 3/8in dia. Drat, drat.

So I thought I would use a 5/16in screw about 2in long with a couple of nuts and the insert. I like that I am able to get deeper thread than with the T wrench. I opened up my chuck all the way - then found the head was too large for the chuck. Drat, drat and double drat. :wallbash:

I hate to interrupt working to have to go on an errand. It consumes at least an hour since the places are normally 15 - 20 miles away.

So thinking of a plan "C". I happen to have a Oneway live centre, and I happen to have purchased the adapter to mount my 1 1/4in x 8 tpi chucks, and I happen to have a second chuck, so I thought I would mount the handle of the T wrench in this assembly.

I turned the T handle on the live centre/chuck to check it was centred. A couple of tweaks and it was running true.

Time to start threading the insert. This time no buddy so I had to resort to the index pin on the headstock to keep it from turning. This arrangement has the chuck in the live centre turning.









Another view of starting the threading.









As the insert went in deeper, I needed some more leverage. The key for the chuck came in handy. The wood started to turn and had to be re-tightened.

Finally got the insert all the way into the wood.









Things were going smoothly. What could go wrong at this point?

Mr Murphy decided that he would tighten the insert against the T wrench during the install. The insert was so tight, it came out with the T wrench. I did have a nice threaded hole.









I had to put the insert in my metal vise in order to be able to remove the T wrench. The threads are now flattened in one spot. :furious:

I can use an insert from one of my other kits. I was planning on going out tomorrow on various errands and will stop off at Woodcraft to purchase spare inserts.

So for anyone planning on using a kit with an insert - be prepared and get some extra inserts while you are purchasing the kit. They are not expensive.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

did you try and lube of any sort on it?
spit maybe :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
i got a big kick out of that one the other day
i bought 4 of these kits but the store is 2 hrs away from me
so i definitely dont wanna mess any up


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like a nice piece of wood. I'm lost though.
Laughing!!!!! I know nothing about Turning, so for me it doesn't make sense. I hope you can get her figured out. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmmm, Sword handle, but it needs a little massaging and a hole clean through it for that.
I have some of that oak burl that Dom has. He helped me cut up mine so we split up the stock a little.
Hmmm , Sword handle.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey ant eater. Lol did you get my e-mail? 
Sorry Dave.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

It's why I'm here , Dom


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> It's why I'm here , Dom


Are you really here? Or is this a figment of my imagination? Laughing!!!!!!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dave,
I went back up to the local Woodcraft store. Most of the employees know me pretty well. So I asked one of them if they warranty stupidity. I told her what happened while she was laughing. She gave me another kit without charge. I did buy the T-handle wrench and a couple more items. I turned a piece of olive wood for the handle. I drilled a pilot hole with a 3/8" bradpoint bit. Then I dug through my old twist drills and measured them with a dial caliper till I found one close. I don't remember the exact size, but it worked. It went in with me holding the chuck with the stop button on the headstock. I was able to turn it in by hand. Everything else went well. My kits didn't come with any instructions, so I didn't go by any kind of stated drill size. I think it would be nice to have a tap the same size and threads as the insert. I had a tap the same size, but finer threads. Here's a pic of the finished cutter.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That looks great Mike, nice beads. Did you use the Beall buffing system to finish or something else? I just got mine today. That is one beefy pizza cutter! 4" across and a nice heft. I think it will make for a surprisingly impressive gift. Might be fun with a 12" handle for two-handed action! :laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Shop Dad,
I do use the Beall buffing system on most everything I do. I start out with 3-4 coats of lacquer wiped on before it hits the buffer.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Nice cutter

2 ideas with your insert. Drill a slightly larger hole and use an expanding glue to secure it if you think the insert will not be tight enough. 

On your threaded wrench put a nut as a lock nut to prevent your insert binding on the thread and coming out with the wrench (loosen the nut before you withdraw the wrench). 

Love the cutter though, I gotta try one.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> I went back up to the local Woodcraft store. Most of the employees know me pretty well. So I asked one of them if they warranty stupidity. I told her what happened while she was laughing. She gave me another kit without charge.


Thanks for the morning laugh. :laughing:

Nice to read someone took pity on you.

Very nice handle. These are hefty pizza cutters. Much heavier than the ones we normally see in the stores. I think the recipients of any gifts should be happy.

I am thinking about getting the tap for the inserts. This should cut better than using the insert as a tap.

The normal inserts are brass which will need the hole to be tapped.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000792/2412/bottoming-tap-12.aspx

I will be out at the local Woodcraft today. I will also pick up a piece of threaded 5/16in rod as a backup. This will be easier to remove than the T wrench.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Nice cutter
> 
> 2 ideas with your insert. Drill a slightly larger hole and use an expanding glue to secure it if you think the insert will not be tight enough.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back on the threads. :thumbsup:

The problem with the T wrench is the threaded portion is only about 5 mm long so it is not long enough for a lock nut which would take up all the thread.

I am thinking to get the special tap for inserts. This should cut easier and also remove without a problem.

I am also liking these cutters.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I've got the T wrench too and plan to give it a try for the first one. What about lubing the threads first with WD-40 or dry moly lube?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I've got the T wrench too and plan to give it a try for the first one. What about lubing the threads first with WD-40 or dry moly lube?


I think lubricating cannot hurt, and may help. I would use the dry moly.


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

*mmmm good project*

:thumbsup: A great thread and nice project that for some funny reason has made me awful hungry for a big old hot sausage, onions, and mushroom pizza pie!:icon_cool:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice to see you back on the threads. :thumbsup:
> 
> The problem with the T wrench is the threaded portion is only about 5 mm long so it is not long enough for a lock nut which would take up all the thread.
> 
> ...


Thx

I agree, a tailored tap would be the way to go

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## roofguy71 (Apr 25, 2021)

Dave Paine said:


> *Final handle*
> 
> This is the handle after a couple of coats of the wax. Not dull, but not as shiny as I wanted.
> 
> ...


try watching captain eddie


----------

